# Loki: Free at last!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

The E-collar came off today after Loki's stitches were removed (he was neutered), he is one overly HAPPY BOY! After we got home we went for a walk, him trotting around happily and I bought him a big meaty bone from the store after being a good boy and going to the vet (like giving a kid a sucker after visiting the Dr. office, LMAO!) 

I need to get some more recent pics of him taken, I can't believe how big he is, it seemed like yesterday he was a fuzzy floppy eared puppy that was tick infested we brought home with us. Time flies by! :heh:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow Mercymoon, didn't realize that Loki was still in his E-collar, can only imagine how glad he must be to be free of it and I know that it is a lot nicer for you too, those collars can be a pain.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah they told me to leave the e-collar on until his stitches was removed, his stitches were removed after 12 days.


----------

